# Some Character Drawings...



## Kip the Bold (Dec 14, 2007)

This is a drawing of my current PC, Rathe Vortare. He's a Soulknife 11/Warblade 1/Illumine Soul 1. He's a member of the adventuring group the Wyrm Cobblers, currently fighting their way through the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil. I based the pose in this drawing off some random pic I stumbled across of Cloud from Final Fantasy...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is another member of the Wyrm Cobblers, Flindel. Flindel was a Ranger/Rogue, and he was recently slain by some kind of Demonic Elemental monstrosity. His corpse was irrevocably destroyed, and we were unable to raise him. He's the first permanent casualty so far.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's a slightly different take on Rathe:


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 14, 2007)

This is Ambika, a Ranger 7/ Beloved of Meiliki (Valerian) 4. She left the party a few months back due to some minor philosophical differences.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 14, 2007)

This is Ridithidor, an NPC ally of the Wyrm Cobblers who should have died about a dozen times, but we keep going out of our way to save him. This drawing is a little out of date, because he got killed a few months back and we couldn't afford to raise him, so we had him reincarnated and he came back as a half-orc...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 14, 2007)

This is Serjik, a Barbarian 2/Fighter 2/Spellthief 6/ Occult Slayer 3, from Rashemen. I never quite finished the coloring on this one...


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Dec 14, 2007)

Great pictures. I think the one of Ridithidor is my fave, but I'm partial to B&W drawings. I'd love to see some more.

Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Bastion! Here's another black and white one of Rathe:


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice!  I especially like Flindel.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Queen Dopplepopolis! 

My last one for today is yet another pic of my PC Rathe.






Hopefully it won't be another three years before I post something else up here


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome pics. Flindel is my fave so far.

Keep them coming!


----------



## Xath (Dec 14, 2007)

I really like your style.  Keep them coming.


----------



## pogre (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome back Kip! Great stuff as usual.


----------



## Pyrandon (Dec 15, 2007)

Nicely done!  I must say your B&W's are especially excellent.  (I like Ridithidor the most;  you caught such a wonderful expression on his face--says a lot about his personality...although maybe he's a bit bitter now that he's of Orc blood?)   Your color work for some reason really loses vitality in my eye, and I don't like it half as much as the rest.  Possibly that's just me, though, since I have a big soft spot for sketches.

Great work.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ebonyr (Dec 15, 2007)

Do you do commissioned work?


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice work, Kip! Is your avatar your original artwork too?


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 15, 2007)

pogre said:
			
		

> Welcome back Kip! Great stuff as usual.



QFT.

Welcome back, Kip.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I missed posting here, it's good to be back! I hope to have some newer stuff to post soon 

Hey ebonyr, I do commissioned stuff but I haven't done much lately. If you have something in mind, send me an email...I think it should work from my profile. If it doesn't, let me know.

Hey jaerdeph, yep my avatar is original art, too. You can see the whole piece at Elfwood here.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice to see you back. I checked out your Elfwood page, and I think it's awesome that the halfling rogue you drew for me is up there.


----------

